# Fatal Impact by Alpine Archery, any views on it?????



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Deleted by mistake.

Any Views????


----------



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is the text deleted by mod. :beer: (Try not to delete it again,Cheers)
Anybody out there tried the new Fatal Impact by Alpine Archery? I got mine last week and it is awesome. The quietest bow straight out of the box and speed to match.Smoothest draw I could imagine.I shoot Hoyt as well.


----------

